# First End Grain Cutting Board



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

Made it with black walnut. Fun project. I have put some feet on it after the picture.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome! I love the grain pattern!


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that's a high class cutting board!


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

looks great! what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, that is nice, amazing, great work!


----------



## skinnypuppy (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks perfect. Now how are you going to cut anything on something that nice?


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome the way the pattern came out. I kinda liked the pic without the stain, but it looks great stained too. Great job.

Robert


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

best looking cutting board on the forum!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Please forgive the obvious question, what did you use for finish?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a shame to be putting knife marks in this bad boy. Great work.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok! Thats it I'm not showing mine off! Very nice board.:laughing:


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments.
I used Titebond II for glue. For a finish I used a cutting board that I got from Sweden.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

I meant to say cutting board oil. Sorry!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's beautiful.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

Swede said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments.
> I used Titebond II for glue. For a finish I used a cutting board that I got from Sweden.


what brand and were you got the oil? I need to oil mine cutting board to.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2011)

Bought the oil at IKEA and the all it says for name is SKYDD. Cheap but does a good job.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

I see.. normally I don't like Ikea,, the shame of Sweden if you are woodworker  I will put my sunglasses on and check it out, thanks


----------

